# Problems with a trail facility, opinons?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LONG, sorry.


I've been planning to go to an endurance riding facility that has guided and free trail riding as part of their program to keep their endurance horses in good shape and to pay for their keep. I've heard tons of good about them and I was really excited to go. This facility supposively lets you ride to your ability on either a walk beginner, w-t intermediate, or w-t-c advanced ride on their horses with a guide. So I signed up to go with a few friends a few weeks ago, made sure we were on the w-t-c ride, and went to the farm yesterday.

I really was NOT impressed. The facility was lovely no doubt, and the animals were absolutely gorgeous. Most were full blooded arabians and in great condition, so I have no complains whatsoever about that but I had a less than decent time.

The mare that they gave me was 21 years old but very, very hot and very, very sensative. Fine with me, I ride horses like that all of the time. She tried ignore me and go run over to her friend as soon as I had mounted, and started dancing when she realized I wouldn't let her. So I began circling her to hopefully calm her, but she immediately started thrusting her head in the air and pinning her ears. I eventually got her settled though and standing nicely, but as soon as I asked her to move forward (with a very light squeeze of my calves) she threw a fit, crowhopping in the air five or six times before I got her head turned around. The guide then rushed over to me and scolded me for asking her with my legs to move forward, and told me that their horses are voice trained and that she was very sensative. Apparently she bucks like crazy if you try to touch your legs to her at all, and they wanted me to ride with my legs out in the worst chair seat position I've ever seen. I appologized though and the mare stood quietly until we were supposed to head out.

I realized after a few minutes though, that I was in a group of beginners. Two LITTLE girls, probably 7 or 8, and older woman, two young men who were yanking on their horse's faces, and then my friends and I...who have been riding for years. We had schedualled an advanced ride, and I saw the other advanced riders a bit away from us, warming up. So I went over to the guide and asked if I might be in the wrong group. He just looked at me weird and told me that ofcourse I wasn't, and we would be leaving soon so I should go get in place. I tried to explain that I was supposed to be going on the w-t-c ride but he brushed me and my friends off, so off we went with a bunch of little kids on a beginner ride, 20 minutes after out schedualed time.

I decided to try and make the best of it though, since I'd paid a good $60 for this one hour ride (thinking it would be much more than just a leisurely walk through the woods). It was rather boring though, because we had to continuously stop and fix some kid trying to turn their horses by pulling hard with both reins in the wrong direction. We spend the first 20 minutes of the ride going in circles around a bush learning to 'control our horses.' The guide kept commenting on how great my friends and my riding positions were, saying we looked like we'd been riding before. Duh  thats why I was planning to go on the wtc trail!

The trail was beautiful and fairly fun, with lots of hills and a creek to ride through, but it really was not what I was expecting. And about 3/4 the way through another guide joined us to pony one of the little girls who's pony kept trying to eat, and she noticed my friends and I riding and again asked if we had ridden before. I explained to her that we were all avid horse riders and had our own horses, and she proceeded to tell me that they had this wonderful wtc ride for advanced riders and that we should of gone on that one. :-| I told her that we were SUPPOSED to be on that one, and we had been mixed up, and she told us that we should have told someone! I did...twice.

I still liked the ride, but I don't know. It ended up being ok for me and my friends who had ridden before, but I'm wondering about the safety of everyone else. All of the horses- bar one- were VERY high strung and not beginner safe in any way to me. My mare spooked and bolted three times on the one hour trail (I got her under control but could someone who had never ridden before?) one tried to kick another horse when it got too close, and the little appaloosa behind me with a very young girl on it started cantering down a steep hill, lost his footing, tripped, bolted, and starting running off with the girl. There were 11 of us and the guide was so busy with one woman that he didnt notice until I had already sidepassed my mare (thank goodness she was trained to do that!) and grabbed the runaway appy's bridle and spun him around mid canter, with the little girl screaming and crying all the way. Two other horses also spooked on that trail, and the wrangler's horse (an arabian being ridden in a very long shanked TWH bridle bit) practically slow cantered the entire trail.

That doesnt sounds like a beginner safe trail for beginner riders to me. There could have been serious injuries and while I realize that horses have a mind of their own, it seemed downright dangerous to put little kids and older adults on such high strung animals. I'm starting to wonder how they could have possibly gotten such good ratings from my other friends and aquaintances.

I say all of that because I'm wondering if I should call today and 'complain?' Not in a nasty way or anything, but just make sure that they realize that they not only put me on the wrong ride, but _I_ had to catch a girl's runaway horse and many of the horses in our group had been very touchy and hot to see if maybe it was just the weather (it was a beautiful day after many rainy ones) or if thats fairly normal, and to see WHY I was put on the wrong trail and why no one listened when I tried to explain that we were wtc riders. I'd like to give them another chance, the terrain was beautiful as were the horses... and is it too much to ask for maybe a discount or something next time since they messed up so much, or should I just leave it be? I'm really not sure!

cookies to any who read this.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I would call & voice your concerns, & ask for another ride at maybe half price or better, because of the misplacement. They might even offer you a job, as they sound a little short-handed.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

There were quite a people working there but none really seemed interested in doing much. A few of us sat on our horses for a good 20 minutes by ourselves with the horses doing whatever the heck they pleased because no one was holding them or teaching any of the beginners to ride. I had to pull one arabian away from some hay, while mounted, as her rider just sat there yelling before we even got started. You would think they would tie the horses that arent ready to go yet or at least hold them! xD

I'd offer to work there since I need a job anyways, but it was 1 1/2 hours away from where I live, which was another reason I was annoyed by the mix up xD if I had known I'd be walking and catching runaways I would have just gone to the run down stable by my house and asked for a $15 trail ride.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would certainly call today and speak with someone in charge. I'd actually have thrown a mini-fit at the guide who tried to brush me off and continued having that fit til someone listened. There's nothing worse than a trail ride with a bunch of beginners when that's NOT what you were signed up for. I don't mind riding with beginners when it's just a big group ride and it's a "y'all come" atmosphere but if I paid $60 for an hour to ride someone else's horse and expected to be with the wtc group, I'd be really unhappy. The fact that you put yourself in possible harm's way to catch the run away appy would have been another thing I'd be fussing about, 1 guide for a beginner trail ride is absolutely not enough people to be safe when all He!! breaks loose. Sounds like they figured that out after the fact. Not acceptable and unless they gave me a free ride, more than an hour or more than one ride, I SURE wouldn't be repeating my experience and I'd make sure everyone I knew, knew what a slip shod operation it was.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you should definitely call the management. or better yet, write it down and send them a letter or email.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm with Tinyliny...I'd write the complaint.

That place sounds like a train wreck of epic magnitude.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

So you guys think that maybe sending a formal complain in the form of a letter might work? I'm open to anything, and lucky me- I just so happend to have just learned how to write one correctly xD should I call too or just leave it at writing them a letter?

I want to give them the benefit of the doubt because my friend rave about how wonderful the place is, but I'm just not really seeing whats 'amazing' about the place right now. Maybe they were just having a bad day but I still want my money back or another ride. I felt like I was doing more helping than riding, and I paid a pretty penny to go on that ride!

That appy was rediculous. I don't know if someone slipped him an energy drink or if he's just young and nuts, but did NOT belong on a beginners trail ride even if he was cute. I almost offered to dismount and give the little girl my mare who was being a complete lady after she realized that I meant business, but being that she was super sensative as well I didnt think that would work out well either. The only real beginners horse on the string was this pokey little paint pony that I honestly wanted to hide in my car and drive away with.

I almost forgot. Besides the rest of what happened, a grey arabian escaped from his pen while I was riding and had been out doing whatever he pleased with children around, and he escaped into the parking lot right after we went to our car. Three people were chasing him at that point and yelling, and my friend actually had to go over and catch him by the mane for them. 

I can understand a horse getting loose, but just leaving it for a while?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would definitely send a formal complaint. Hopefully this business has a website and some sort of contact information on it. If you paid for a wtc ride, you should have gotten that, forget all the other craziness that happened.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've written the letter and included my information and a detailed account of all that happened, asking for a refund or a free wtc ride and said that if I'm not contacted back and this isnt corrected, I will NOT be recommending them on any of the web raters on the internet or comment sections, and will be telling my friends not to ride there.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow.... I wouldn't have gone. I would have hopped off and spoken to someone right away. Beginner trail rides = bored horses that are very stubborn most of the time.

Best of luck getting this fixed!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

What an interesting and somewhat amusing story! I don't know why its amusing...I guess b/c it is so odd. I mean, if the horses in the beginners group behaved as you described...just think what awaits you in the advanced.  But, I think you did the right thing writing them - I can't wait to see your post on the response.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, thats true!  they'll probably slap a saddle on an unbroke three year old and send me out telling them he's 'a little green' XD

Glad I could humor you I guess  when I look back it really is comical just how many problems I always have with trail facilities. At the last one I went to, the mare was a scrawny little 'quarter horse' (NO way) with a huge curb bit, tie down, ewe neck, and the nastiest attitude towards other horses. She tried to kick the guide's horse's head in twice on that 45 minutes ride! Maybe I ought to just quit trying to find a good facility...lol

I do have to hand it to them, the place I went to this time DID care for their horses, even if they had some crazy bits, hot horses, and distasteful staff. All of the horses had custom tack labled just for them that seemed to fit them perfectly, and all were in gleaming good health even in the winter and mud. And the endurance saddles were to die for. I didn't agree with the fact that two were in Mechanical Hackamoors and the rest were in S hooks, but I guess they probably didnt want beginners ruining their horses. My mare was VERY flighty and high strung but I could tell she'd had a lot of training. Not just any horse sidepasses the second you ask it to after being on beginner trial rides all day. Its not easy to get a bolting horse under control in an s hook though, let me tell you. If only their service was as good as the facility itself looks!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Dang, I would take it up with the head person. I don't like to spend money on something like that and NOT get what I paid for. 

If you are on my side of Texas, come riding with us sometime. I am on the southeast side!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I addressed the owner/manager in the letter. Hopefully that works.

Where in S/E Texas? I'm in Katy which is a subburb of Houston. The only problem is that I don't have my own horse to ride. I ride farm horses at my work and I own a miniature horse mare who pulls a buggy. So I could really only go with you guys if we were on a wide trail that I could drive an easy entry pony cart on xD and I don't have a trailer either :/ which is why I wanted to go on the trail ride at their place in the first place! Unfortunately it was nothing like I thought. I could have brought my mare up there to ride on their trails, and she's a green-ish four year old. I bet she would have behaved 10x as well as their horses did!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am over by Beaumont which is 90 miles east of Houston. One of my barn buddies used to have a little pony that she drove with a cart. That is when she iived in Canada though. Some of the trails in Tyrrell would be very accommodating of a cart but not always. We sometimes are surprised by a downed tree as they are not groomed trails by any means. 

We have rode closer to you at Pundt Park, the Bush Airport and Cypress Trails. Haven't got over that way in a year though. Dang!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hopefully you've had better luck than we have at Cypress Trails then? That is the farm in question. Their trails are absolutely wonderful and some were very challenging looking, which I loved. I'm really hoping this was all just one big misunderstanding and that their horses arent generally so ill mannered, because I would still love to try their wtc trail ride...IF thats what I actually got to do instead of a pokey beginners ride!

My cart definitely would not fit on the trail that we went on, but that doesnt mean there arent trails it wouldnt work with. Its almost 3 feet wide. Sour can easily handle roots and ruts in the trail (though my poor butt doesnt enjoy it) but trees can't be gotten over by us I'm afraid!


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2010)

I would definitely complain about the ride you had, I actually tried to apply for work there just a few months ago. I discovered something a bit shocking really. The majority of "workers" are actually volunteers, who earn "horse bucks" doing chores. They only hire out of this group of volunteers and wouldn't even take my resume or give me an application until I had volunteered for them for "a while". 

Before I tried to apply there I had gone on one of the beginner rides with my boyfriend. (He doesn't have much experience with riding.) The horses we received were well behaved provided you didn't try to steer and just allowed them to follow the guide's horse. That said though, it was what I had expected and a nice quiet ride. I was given a more "advanced" horse and put in the back of the ride to help the others because of my experience, but nothing really went wrong. Tea-Party and Rocky were the two horses we were assigned. The guide we had seemed fairly experienced, but the helpers obviously were not in the least. One woman tried to have me mount before they told me where the helmets were, another told me I didn't need one at all. I told the woman at the front desk and she corrected both of the others. I didn't have any other issues, but I probably won't go back unless I am planning on leasing or something similar. I just wouldn't feel safe with the volunteers doing everything.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Endiku,

I rode my own horse there. You can haul into Cypress and ride Turkey Creek and over to Pundt Park. We all were riding our own horses.

Speak to the lady that owns the place. I am pretty sure she will make it right. I have always found her to be super helpful and very gracious. There are a ton of young sprouts there interning with that barn. I can tell you that the lady that owns the stable knows her stuff. So sorry you had a bad experience. I haven't rented horses there but she has came to our barn and did a barefoot clinic with us. Our barn manager went and did a endurance clinic with her and we have gone to her endurance ride (we both wimped out but we did go!). 

Hope you get this resolved soon. Pick up the phone and call her. She is a very nice lady and I have always thought a very honest person.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay so I just wrote out a long reply (on my phone at that) and it froze and I lost it! So trying again-

Basically, I work at a trail facility too so I can see the flaws, sometimes it happens. But hot horses and bad staff are not good. Our horses do have their bad days too, though. 

I will say we do sometimes have problems with booking experienced riders with beginners, but we do offer an experienced ride (for those who will actually prove to us on the trail they know how to ride). Horse control and safety come first. The only way to 100% make sure no one books with your experienced ride (because when we are swamped its a lot of lost revenue to decline many riders) is to pay for the full ride (8 people = about $1100)

I definitely think in your situation though you were right to write to them. I don't think it would be inappropriate to ask for a discounted experienced ride. Hope they're able to make up for the first ride not being the best!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I noticed that too about the interns, and while that in itself isnt bad at all IMO, the fact that none of them really DO much and aren't very helpful at all bothered me. If I had been inexperienced when my mare starting crowhopping I could have easily hurt myself, and none of our horse's heads were held when we were mounting or waiting to leave (almost 20 minutes) and we just wandered around the property.

Yes, Mrs. Butler seemed to be very kind when I did speak to her briefly, I regret not just going to her immediately when I saw that we were going on the wrong ride.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Endiku said:


> the fact that none of them really DO much and aren't very helpful at all bothered me. If I had been inexperienced when my mare starting crowhopping I could have easily hurt myself, and none of our horse's heads were held when we were mounting or waiting to leave (almost 20 minutes) and we just wandered around the property.


I also completely agree that this is not how it should be. Though we do have a few horses that are more sensitive than others, we are sure to tell the rider of each individual horse's quirks and if they are tolerant of heels bumping, a tug on the mouth to keep them from eating (or if they barely have to touch them).

Here, we do not have enough people to hold every horse before heading out on a ride while people are getting on, but it's definitely important for everyone to know how to keep a horse still (and hopefully not have everyone standing around for 20 minutes).

Even though you didn't talk to the woman right when you were getting going on the trail, I hope they're able to help you get out on another, more fun ride!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If they had taught everyone how to hold their horses still before letting us stand around on our own I wouldn't have worried, but as it was they just mounted us up and left us to wait. Half of the horses immediately wandered over to the water bucket, and some of the hotters ones (mine, Buddy, and two others included) decided they wanted to start the trail early and we had to hold them back.

I dont know. MAYBE it was just an off day, and if it was then I'll have no more complaints after another _nice_ wtc ride. Until then I'm really just not pleased with their services, dispite the beautiful facility.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I completely understand, I would be upset just as you are. I think you were right to voice your concerns. It's customers speaking out that can open the eyes of the company that it's not all perfect like they may think it is and it'll make them think about improving if they want future business.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you called her yet? I would like to see how this turns out.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

No, I haven't called :/ it may be too late. I havent been getting home until 6 or 7 every evening and the farm is closed at that time. I ought to just leave a message or something. I'm not sure who exactly to call either. The listed number on their website? Its usually someone named Brogan that answers. Do I ask to talk to Mrs. Butler?

And is it 'correct' to both send a letter AND call? The letter was send two or three days ago. I'm really just not sure because I've never formally complained before xD


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it's ok to call. I would introduce myself, indicate I had contacted the facility via email/letter a few days prior, and was calling to follow up on my concerns. If you sent a snail-mail letter, them probably hold off calling until its reasonable they received the letter.

Since it seems like you know the name of the business owner, I would firmly (but politely) insist to speak with her. If you get the "she's not available" line from staff, then ask to be forwarded to her voicemail, and for advice on what time she is typically near her phone so you can continue to follow up.

I too am curious to hear how this turns out! If you're ever in Vermont, I can recommend a gorgeous trail facility with beautiful mountain views and wide open grass-and-wildflower pastures to canter through! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd definitely write a complaint. I'd demand that you be offered a replacement ride, for the wtc that you paid for!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The owner called me this evening and was very kind. She has spoken to the boarder who played his music and spooked our horses, and appologized for the mix up. She offered us either a one hour wtc semi-private (3-4 riders) ride for free, or a two hour wtc ride for the price of the one hour. I found her to be very easy to talk with and very fair, so that was great. Hopefully the ride will be much better and I'll have another report for you all in a month or so!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Endiku, I am so glad you spoke with her. She is a very gracious lady and I have always found her to be very giving and caring. She has, more than once, went out of her way to be of assistance to me and several friends. Can't wait to hear about your ride!


----------



## txshorserider (Jan 17, 2013)

Hopefully writing in will help management. People dislike complaint but without know flaws may not see room for improvement. 
If y'all are free this Saturday I along with a large group will be riding pundt park and plan to start at 10am.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Man I'd love to! Unfortunately I'm on 'house arrest' by my family due to blacking out on Tuesday. oops? xD

I also still don't have a horse available to me to ride unfortunately. My mini mare is always up for some fun but its easier said that done to load up both her, her four month old filly, and our buggy xD maybe once I've weaned the baby I'll trek out with some of you.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd love to go with the DGAS Honey Badgers but I have a wedding cake to deliver and I can't get to Pundt Park in time. Dang!!! My cousin and I had discussed going over but I couldn't get there until around 1:00 at the earliest. Maybe next year for the HB ride!


----------



## txshorserider (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess your on FB and saw that event. Too bad you cant make it. I got lucky to get off last minute when they rescheduled due to weather last weekend.


----------

